# recommended butchers central ohio area.



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I hunt Central Ohio alot. For the last two years I brought my deer to a butcher (to remain unnamed) and they did a terrible job and expensive to boot. Can anyone recommend a decent butcher in the Columbus Area? Yes, I like cheap, but I'm more concerned with a quality product. Thanks.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

doegirl,give reinschelds(sp?)in bremen a call and see what their prices are.now this is just my opinion but our deer camp has used several different processors over the years and i think that reinschelds was better than any of them.
best deer brats i've ever has!


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

Perfects in Johnstown or Oilers in Utica are good places. Freinds of mine have been to Reinshields, they were very pleased.


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

Butcher info:

Rienschield's Meats
116 S Mulberry St
Bremen, OH 43107
(740) 569-4181


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

perfects is great in johnstown


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

What side of town are you on? I go to a place around Marysville that is quality and reasonable. I can get you the name/number if you are interested. You pay by the gutted and skinned weight.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Crank I would be intrested in that butchers name and stuff. I usually do my own deer but sometimes I don't have the time, also I'll be hunting near Marysville this year.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

No problemo. It only took me 20-30 minutes to get there from my house. They did a good job on my stuff. I was really impressed. 

I will get that info to you Thursday night/Friday morning. I am on business right now.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

crankus_maximus said:


> What side of town are you on? I go to a place around Marysville that is quality and reasonable. I can get you the name/number if you are interested. You pay by the gutted and skinned weight.


Crank: I live in Northwest Ohio. I just have to make a road trip to pick up the meat when it's finished. Reinshelds (sp?) looks to be a bit far for me. I'll look up Perfect's number in the Columbus yellow pages, unless someone has it handy.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Perfect's meat
740-967-1861


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

The one near marysville is werners or warners. I took a deer there one time and they did a good job. You should think about doing it yourself, you could have it done in alot less time than it takes to drive back to pick it up. And when you do it yourself you know a good job will be done. It's really simple once you do a couple.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

supercanoe said:


> The one near marysville is werners or warners. I took a deer there one time and they did a good job. You should think about doing it yourself, you could have it done in alot less time than it takes to drive back to pick it up. And when you do it yourself you know a good job will be done. It's really simple once you do a couple.


Supercanoe: You're absolutely right. However, I visit friends down in C-bus and would like to spend the rest of the weekend with them. Dropping it off to a butcher is just convenient. 
Big Chessie: Thanks for number.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Warner's Deer Processing.

www.warnersdeer.com

740-943-2080


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

umm perfect's charges $110 to process a deer... please don't take your deer there


----------

